# He's in Business Class while I'm in Coach!



## Nikki (May 19, 2008)

My husband has a meeting in Europe. He has invited me along. However, since the company is paying for his fare, he'll be in Business Class while I'll be in Coach. 

It's not the first time we've done this. He's never apologised for the situation nor offered to downgrade himself to be with me. He has offered to upgrade me to Business Class, and although maybe he was serious, I never allowed it because I don't want to spend the money.

But I feel bad that he won't suffer 12 hours in Coach just to be with me. Is he treating me badly?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

your kidding right?

I mean he is taking you to Europe, he WANTS to take you, he has offered to upgrade you to business class, but YOU said no.

He is treating you fine, I know my company would frown about me bringing my wife on a business trip, and they buy the ticket for the Business class fare.

I think you should be happy he wants to bring you and spend time with you on his business trips.

I know many men that view their business trips as Their time and would NEVER bring their wives.

My wife would be thrilled if I was going on a business trip to europe and I brought her along.

Hopefully iI did not sound mean, but life could be a lot worse.


----------



## Nikki (May 19, 2008)

Well actually, this time around he didn't offer to upgrade me to Biz class. So basically he expects me to fly Coach. I still feel bad. Am I wrong?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

in my humble opinion yes I think you are wrong.

be glad your going at all.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I think that if your husband has offered to upgrade you previously & you've refused, he probably just assumes you still feel the same way. 

I honestly don't see why he should downgrade himself when you have option of being upgraded but choose not to take it. 

What's so bad about sitting in coach anyway? Allot of people would be very grateful to get on the plane in the first place!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with the posters above. You need to see the glass as half full not look for reasons to complain.

draconis


----------



## Shivond (May 15, 2008)

Nikki, 

Maybe you should talk to him about your feelings for this trip. 

(I am guessing there is more to this that had caused you to hurt) 

It is always good to inform your hubby about it.


----------



## confusedinTX (May 9, 2008)

I agree with whomever said he might not have asked if you wanted to be upgraded because of your past responses. And it is nice that he is taking you but I agree that if it bothers you then just talk to him. Otherwise it will not just go away and might spoil what should be a great trip. He probably just doesn't know how you feel.


----------



## Nikki (May 19, 2008)

Thanks folks. He knows I feel bad. I made it clear from my tone of voice. I gently suggested his downgrade and he flatly refused. 

My husband has a colleague who downgraded himself just to be with his wife in coach. Mind you, all this guy's subordinates were on the same flight and they all rode business class! When I found out about it later, I openly expressed to my husband my admiration for the guy. This incident made me think that maybe that guy was the norm.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry Nikki, but I am going to join up with the others too. 

He is getting to go on a European trip, and his company are paying.. they pay for business class, to make sure that when he gets there he will be refreshed and ready for the doubtless important meetings he is going for in the first place. It would not be good for his company's image to have it's senior executives flying coach.

Can't believe that you are complaining because your hubby wants to take you on all his trips. YOU are the one that refused to fly with him in business because YOU didn't want to spend the money.

I am at a loss as to why you are now resentful?

Why not tell him, look i'm sorry i was so silly before, i would love to fly business class with you this time please.


----------



## Nikki (May 19, 2008)

Thanks folks, for broadening my view. I still won't pay for an upgrade however, but I'll try not to feel bad anymore.

Of a couple I know, the husband would never dream of travelling in Business class while his wife is in coach. I guess maybe either they can afford it or they're reckless with their money.

On this trip to Europe, another husband working for the company is trying to get his Business class seat broken down into two coach seats for him and his wife. By the way, their young daughter is also traveling with them so there's added incentive for him to stay in coach. (Not sure though if he can manage this, such a thing is not considered ethical by other companies.)


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Your husband, even though maybe it'sexpensive was willing to pay for you, which you should look at as him thinking you were more important than the money to him... which is nice... 

Go along, forget about travelling in coach, and make the most of your european trip, very few people ever get the chance for that kind of travel.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

Nikki said:


> By the way, their young daughter is also traveling with them so there's added incentive for him to stay in coach.



If I was travelling with a child as well then I think I'd probably expect my husband to travel with me. If you were in that situation it would change my view, but I'm sure you'll cope on your own. 

Look on it as an chance to catch up on your reading!


----------



## dbj1971 (May 29, 2008)

Nikki,

I could not disagree more with what others have said in their replies to you, about not being upset. I hope you work everything out with your husband, but I can understand you being upset about the situation. Even if he doesn't mean to convey it deliberately, the fact that he won't downgrade to coach to be with you for the flight sends a message that he considers his own convenience or his image before the other workers as more important than being with you. I believe a married couple should take advantage of being together whenever they can. 

I'm not saying he's a bad man or husband, and it's certainly a good sign that he's willing to upgrade your seat to be with him, but part of true love is putting others first, and if I'm a man who loves his wife, I can tell you I'd be willing to ride in the cargo hold to be with my wife!

Bottom line... you are NOT wrong, immature, or abnormal for feeling the way you do. You know, the advice you got in the other replies reminds me of a guy who takes a woman to a dance and then spends much of the time away from her while there, and then someone tells you "don't feel bad about that, be glad that at least he brought you at all."

Be honest with him and let him know your feelings. If he's mature, then he won't think that anything that upsets you is "silly" or "trivial." If it upsets the one I love, then that makes "it" important to me.

DJ


----------



## Corina (May 15, 2008)

I don't think you're off your rocker here either.

Actually I'm a little surprised that your husband never offered, or that you never asked, if you could sit in Business and he takes economy. Maybe one of you in business on the way there, and the other on the way back. Quite fair I think. And no one gives a fart where you're sitting after you're in the air - people are constantly moving and trading seats (just make sure to tell an atendant if you've ordered a special meal).


----------



## Pups (Jun 1, 2008)

I can't believe I just read through all of this. You are going to Europe and are whining about 12 hours in coach? I'd be thankful to ride with the luggage. Go have a good trip and stop stewing over nothing.


----------

